# russian martial arts



## brokenbonz (Feb 1, 2007)

can anybody list some russian martial arts styles names?  I know there are different variations of Systema and I know about sambo but that's about it.


----------



## Rook (Feb 1, 2007)

brokenbonz said:


> can anybody list some russian martial arts styles names? I know there are different variations of Systema and I know about sambo but that's about it.


 
Sure.  

1.  SAMBO - comes in several varieties
2.  Systema - comes in at least 3 varieties
3.  ROSS
4.  Several wrestling systems


----------

